

Top VCs Predict Where They'll Invest Their Money In 2014 - kirtijthorat
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2013/12/31/vc-predictions-2014/

======
officialjunk
self-fulfilling prophecies?

~~~
kordless
futurists at work. some better than others.

